# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > منتدى المكياج والعطور والاكسسوارات - الحقائب والاحذية >  ساعات من شانيل

## دموع الغصون

*تميزى بأروع ساعات من شانيل الأنيقة, إليك تشكيلة ساعات من دار المجوهرات الفرنسى شانيل Chanel, والتشكيلة منوعة من الساعات المزينة بفصوص الألماس المميزة كى تتلألأى بسهراتك وتطلى بأجمل طلة جذابة بأجمل ساعات من شانيل


ساعة يد مميزة الشكل مصنوعة من الذهب الأبيض ومزينة بفصوص الألماس الصغيرة باللون الأبيض المميز


ساعات شانيل , ساعات 2012 , ساعات 2013 , ساعات العيد , ساعات من الالماس 



ساعة يد من الذهب الأبيض وفصوص اللؤلؤ الأبيض والألماس الأبيض والأرجوانى اللون بشكل مميز جذاب



ساعة يد مصنوعة من الذهب الأبيض ومرصعة بفصوص الألماس باللونين المتناغمين الأبيض والأسود



ساعة يد مميزة من الذهب الأبيض ومزينة بأشكال نجوم مميزة وفصوص اللؤلؤ الألماس الأبيض اللون


ساعات شانيل , ساعات 2012 , ساعات 2013 , ساعات العيد , ساعات من الالماس 



ساعة يد رقيقة مصنوعة من الذهب الأبيض ومزينة بفصوص الألماس الأبيض اللون بشكل مميز



ساعة يد مميزة من الذهب الأبيض وفصوص اللؤلؤ الأبيض وفصوص الألماس الصغيرة البيضاء اللون



ساعة يد فخمة مصنوعة من الذهب الأبيض وفصوص الألماس الأبيض اللون بشكل جذاب


ساعات شانيل , ساعات 2012 , ساعات 2013 , ساعات العيد , ساعات من الالماس 



ساعة يد من الذهب الأبيض والجلد الطبيعى باللون الأسود الجذاب, ومزينة بفصوص الألماس الأبيض



*

ساعات شانيل , ساعات 2012 , ساعات 2013 , ساعات العيد , ساعات من الالماس

----------


## (dodo)

ما بحب البس ساعات بس هاي عجبتني الساعة وكلهم حلوين  :Smile:

----------


## &روان&

خلص انا بدي هاي

----------


## دموع الغصون

كتير حلو زوئكن واختياركن 
مشكورات صبايا

----------


## دموع الغصون

كتير حلو زوئكن واختياركن 
مشكورات صبايا

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

انا هاي عجبتني كتير 


يسلمو كتير دموع على زوئك الحلو

----------

